# Online Freemasonry



## Bro Darren (Jul 26, 2013)

I found out that I am not the only one to apply to my local Lodge. They also had a middle aged gentleman apply and when he did, he was asked about his previous history. He informed them that he has been a Past Master of 4 Blue Lodges. He has his 32nd in SR and is a member of Shriners and other bodies. The local WM was impressed and asked how long he had been in the fraternity. He said & I quote "I have been a brother for 8 months now" 

He had spent $10,000 on an online course and never stepped into an actual Lodge.


----------



## newkid18 (Jul 27, 2013)

That's not how it should be because brother like me that are not monetary bleesed have to do in the old ways which by no means I am complaining I just think its wrong some brother are taking the easy way we are equal therefore we should all have to go the same way as all brother before and after us but that's just how I feel

If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." â€”Benjamin Franklin, American writer, humorist, ambassador, inventor and Freemason


----------



## MarkR (Jul 27, 2013)

I doubt seriously that anything he belonged to was a recognized body.  Sounds like he got scammed.


----------



## Bro Darren (Jul 27, 2013)

He was informed that he had been scammed as that his degrees were not recognised as far as the GL was concerned.


----------



## JJones (Jul 27, 2013)

D4rr3n said:


> He was informed that he had been scammed as that his degrees were not recognised as far as the GL was concerned.



I'd hate to have been in the room when he heard that.



> He had spent $10,000 on an online course and never stepped into an actual Lodge.



Dang.  I thought our degree fees were too low.


----------



## Rauchbier1987 (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow, I'm not even required to pay dues til I'm a master. That's insane

Brother Morris


----------



## Zaden (Jul 27, 2013)

:47:


----------



## Willh1990 (Jan 21, 2014)

That Is sad. Goes to show u should always step foot into a lodge and always ask the GL for locations.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## K3vin (Jan 22, 2014)

Now let me preface my statement with this caveat, I am not trying to rock the boat, or call for changes in the way we do things in accepting new masons. 

That said, this type of scam preys on the fact that the uninitiated may have little or no knowledge of the concept of irregular vs regular lodges. It is a hazard of keeping quiet about how to become a mason and waiting for the candidate to approach us and ask. 

The Internet is a treasure trove of information both true and false, and someone seeking out information on how to become a Mason can easily be duped into irregular and fraudulent "Lodges" (note the quotes).

The question this raises in my mind is; how can Masons affect change on how people find out about us when they are seeking admission?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tv ads for example my area is doing some in Maryland the Benjamin Franklin ads I play regularly cause there amazing.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## K3vin (Jan 22, 2014)

Willh1990 said:


> Tv ads for example my area is doing some in Maryland the Benjamin Franklin ads I play regularly cause there amazing.
> 
> That's a great idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Txmason32 (Jan 28, 2014)

What's sad is also our 1950s prices ... we wonder why no value is built ... well we our taught nothing worthwhile is cheap. We wonder why our lodges can barley operate .... why our buildings are in disrepair .... men today spend hundreds to a thousand a year to belong to most organizations .. we should at least be a dollar a day .... 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 28, 2014)

Txmason32 said:


> we should at least be a dollar a day ....


Indeed. People spend more than that for gym memberships they never use.


----------



## MarkR (Jan 29, 2014)

trysquare said:


> Indeed. People spend more than that for gym memberships they never use.


People spend more than that on coffee.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 29, 2014)

True, but at least they actually enjoy coffee. They'll never set foot in that gym again.


----------



## Txmason32 (Jan 29, 2014)

Went to lodge last night ... not stated meeting just lodge ... by 1945hrs they were turning lights out and locking up .... 45 min .... If I wanted just a social for 45 min a bar at least has crown and coke lol 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR (Jan 31, 2014)

trysquare said:


> Indeed. People spend more than that for gym memberships they never use.


Good point.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bro Darren said:


> He was informed that he had been scammed as that his degrees were not recognised as far as the GL was concerned.


That's what I thought as soon as I read the post.


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 21, 2014)

Txmason32 said:


> Went to lodge last night ... not stated meeting just lodge ... by 1945hrs they were turning lights out and locking up .... 45 min .... If I wanted just a social for 45 min a bar at least has crown and coke lol


45 minutes?  What got accomplished?


----------



## Rick Carver (Oct 21, 2014)

I got my credentials to be an ordained minister and an Engineering PhD in the same place online. They were having a 2 for 1 sale.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 22, 2014)

Unless the site is an official web site of a physical lodge recognized by a state Grand Lodge I would be very leery of internet Free Masonry.


----------



## admarcus1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Bro Darren said:


> I found out that I am not the only one to apply to my local Lodge. They also had a middle aged gentleman apply and when he did, he was asked about his previous history. He informed them that he has been a Past Master of 4 Blue Lodges. He has his 32nd in SR and is a member of Shriners and other bodies. The local WM was impressed and asked how long he had been in the fraternity. He said & I quote "I have been a brother for 8 months now"
> 
> He had spent $10,000 on an online course and never stepped into an actual Lodge.


I can see how someone could be duped into paying for the degrees online and believe that he was a 32 degree SR Mason. People have been conned into crazier things. What doesn't ring true is that someone could be duped into thinking he had been Master of 4 lodges. You can fool someone into buying a fake engineering degree, but I doubt you could fool someone into believing they had been director of an aerospace company.


----------

